# Happy Veterans Day



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

To all the veterans on this forum, I would like to say: Happy Veterans Day and a huge thank you for your services to this great country. Because without you, this country would not be free. Thank you to all veterans who served, are serving, and will serve.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Does beating call of duty count?  jk

I second that my best friend is a veteran and I'm thankful for all he did 

Maybe that's why Veterans Day is so close to thanksgiving...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

My dad is one.


----------

